# Benutzt ihr udev?

## reyneke

Hallo, Forum.

Da ich selber udev noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht habe, wollte ich nur mal wissen, wie verbreitet das System eigentlich ist.

Es wäre auch nett, wenn mir jemand Vorteile nennen könnte, die udev dem herkömmlichen devfs überlegen macht und umgekehrt.

Danke schonmal für's mitmachen.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## steveb

ich setze udev schon seit langem ein. keine ahnung wie lange schon. der vorteil von udev ist ganz einfach und ergreiffend: es ist die zukunft.

ob es mir passt oder nicht. über kurz oder lang wird wohl devfs aussterben.

gruss

steve

----------

## sambatasse

hm da wäre für mich erstmal die frage was is das bzw das andere ???

----------

## steveb

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> hm da wäre für mich erstmal die frage was is das bzw das andere ???

 udev-FAQ

----------

## sambatasse

und da waren sie wieder meine täglichen probleme mit linux

kann kein englich

parr stichpunkt vileicht ist ja was interessates

----------

## steveb

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> und da waren sie wieder meine täglichen probleme mit linux
> 
> kann kein englich
> 
> parr stichpunkt vileicht ist ja was interessates

 okay... udev verwaltet wie devfs die einträge in /dev

entgegen devfs ist udev ein werkzeug, welches nicht im kernel läuft. es läuft komplett in der "userland" umgebung (also ausserhalb des kernels). und entgegen devfs lädt udev auch nicht die benötigten gerätetreiber, sondern überlässt dies dem hotplug deamon. der hotplug deamon lädt den gerätetreiber und informiert dann udev über eine ereignissmeldung, dass der entsprechende treiber geladen worden ist und dass udev den entsprechenden eintrag im /dev erstellen soll. das hat zur folge, dass das /dev verzeichnis in der regel viel kleiner ist als das von devfs, weil udev nur die einträge erstellt die auch notwendig und auch benützt werden.

+/- ist das so in entwa die essenz der ganzen sache.

gruss

steve

----------

## sambatasse

oky

nur wÃ¼rde ich doch sagen die grÃ¶sse ist relativ egal 

aber im kernel mÃ¼ste es doch schneller und stabiler laufen

wenn ich zb scsi ding nicht  reinmehme werden auch keine /devs erzeugt oder ?

auserdem sind doch unter /dev die gerÃ¤te da Ã¤ndert sich doch im betrieb nix oder

gruss sambatasse

----------

## ralph

Doch, da ändert sich im Betrieb eben schon was, zum Beispiel, wenn du eine Digital Kamera einstöpselst.

Und das ist noch ein großer Vorteil von udev, Dinge wie HAL, D-Bus der gnome-volume-manager und ivman brauchen udev. Mit dem GVM und ivman sind dann so sachen möglich, dass wenn du eine audio CD einlegst das vom System automatisch erkannt und der CD Spieler gestartet wird. Analog dazu das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm bei einer Digikam und der DVD-Player bei einer DVD.

----------

## steveb

nicht ganz.

im kernel laufen bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig auch stabiler. schneller kann schon sein aber ein garant für stabilität ist das sicherlich nicht.

bezüglich dem devfs gegen udev:

das schöne an udev ist, dass die devices mit dem hotplug zusammen auch nur dan aktiviert werden, wenn es ein hotplug ereigniss gibt. das heisst, dass du einfach dienen scanner einstecken kannst und schon merkt das hotplug und lädt den treiber und gibt eine nachricht an udev weiter, damit es die entsprechenden /dev einträge erstellt.

und wenn du dann den scanner raus nimmst, wird auch der /dev eintrag entfehrnt. bei devfs ist das nicht der fall.

udev ist sehr schön und sauber gemacht. mir gefällt es sehr gut. devfs ist aber auch nicht zu verachten. obwohl ich jetzt mit udev gelernt habe zu arbeiten und zu leben.

gruss

steve

----------

## sambatasse

nagut dann doch mal die frage der fragen gibts eine anleitung

(mÃ¶glichts in deutsch ) damit man es sich mal ansehen kÃ¶nnte

----------

## steveb

nur englisch.

----------

## steveb

versuch mal folgenden link:Mit Babel Fish übersetzte Gentoo UDEV Anleitung

gruss

SteveB

----------

## boris64

ich schliesse mich steveb an.

devfs ist obsolete.

(ja, devfs ist ein monument der zeitgeschichte, aber ein totes).

hoch lebe udev.

----------

## hoschi

ich habe den reinen udev modus am laufen, absolut keine probleme  :Very Happy: 

ich finde es gut, simpel und sauber und dass man, wenn man will, linux dazu bringen kann beim einstecken von digitalkamera b von hersteller x an einen usb anschluss, eben anwendung d gestartet wird etc.

aber könnt ihr mir sagen warum ihr dieses gentoo-howto verwendet  :Question: 

1.) unvollständig

2.) so wird es garantiert nicht funktionieren (das reicht nicht aus)!

3.) ist das erstklassige primer howto schon seit ewigkeiten in deutsch erhältlich  :Wink: 

http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html

trotzdem sollte man für linux englisch etwas beherrschen, es lohnt sich auch außerhalb der geek/nerd-welt  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich benutze zur Zeit devfs, aber ich habt mich überzeugt und werde udev benutzen. Soll ich devfs support vom kernel wegmachen? Gibt es schon eine Gentoo Anleitung dafür?

----------

## hoschi

mein link  :Wink: 

kurz: 

ja devfs raus, brauchst du überhaupt nicht mehr, brauchbare offzielle-anleitung meiner meinung nach "nein", aber primer kommt aus dem gentoo-forum und sein how-to steht den gentoo-üblichen in nichts nach

----------

## sarahb523

Ich verwende gerne Links in /dev also z.b. /dev/cdrw -> /dev/sr0 um mir einfach die am meisten benötigten device nodes leichter merken zu können bzw. um nich so viel schreiben zu müssen. Außerdem hab ich von manchen sachen auch die rechte geändert. Kann udev das schon zuverlässig verwalten?

(ich hab sowas schon in der englischen faq gelesen, möchte aber nochmal sicher gehen  :Wink:  )

Außerdem hab ich seit je her ein problem was mich durchaus nervt. Ich hab ne usb web-cam und ne winTV karte. Beide werden als v4l devices angesprochen. je nachdem welches gerät zu erst eingeschaltet wird erhält /dev/v4l/video0, das andere bekommt dann /dev/v4l/video1

Damit wechselt natülich die "bedeutung" der einzelnen nodes. Das ist aber ziemlich bescheiden für diverse anwendnugen, da ich dann in den app settings immer von video0 auf 1 und umgekehrt umstellen muß.

Schön wäre wenn man sagen könnte - nimm für das modul quickcam immer video1 auch wenn video0 evtl. noch nich existiert bzw. geladen ist.

Ist udev eine lösung des problems?

----------

## mondauge

Hmm.. dann werd ich mich wohl mit ner Kiste Beruhigungsbier am WE in mein Zimmer setzen und mal versuchen auf udev umzustellen  :Smile: . Vielleicht is ja dann auch dieses nervige Problem weg, dass nach jedem Boot die Rechte von meiner TVK Karte so geändert werden, dass nur root drauf Zugriff hat.

----------

## xces

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Ist udev eine lösung des problems?

 

Ja. Hier im deutschen Teil des Forums gab es vor kurzem mal ein HowTo zur Einrichtung eines 6-in-1 Cardreaders mit udev. Das kannst du einfach übertragen. Dabei erfolgt die (feste) Zuordnung des Devices mittels device-id und vendor-id.

----------

## mrsteven

Hat eigentlich jemand hier mit udev auf Laptops Erfahrung? Funktioniert es überhaupt zuverlässig?

@Mondauge: Wahrscheinlich nicht, das liegt an PAM:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1323744#1323744

Das müsste parallel auch mit TV-Karten gehen.

----------

## xces

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Hat eigentlich jemand hier mit udev auf Laptops Erfahrung? Funktioniert es überhaupt zuverlässig?

 

Ich setze udev auf meinem Laptop (HP nx7000) ein und hatte bisher keine Probleme. So wird z. B. ein externe USB-2.0 Festplatte problemlos erkannt und im Betrieb eingebunden.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, werde dann wohl demnächst auch mal umstellen.

----------

## golloza

Benutze noch devfs, ganz einfach weil ich nicht so viel hotplugge und das einfach nicht brauche.

Ausserdem ist das ganze ja noch in nem recht frühen Stadium. Das devfs in 2.6 auf einmal als "obsolete" markiert ist, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, nachdem es beim 2.4er als experimentell bezeichnet wurde.

----------

## Sas

 *steveb wrote:*   

> ich setze udev schon seit langem ein. keine ahnung wie lange schon. der vorteil von udev ist ganz einfach und ergreiffend: es ist die zukunft.
> 
> ob es mir passt oder nicht. über kurz oder lang wird wohl devfs aussterben.
> 
> gruss
> ...

 Genau das Gleiche bei mir  :Wink: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Udev läuft 1a bei mir.

æSarah: Jup hab dieselbe Ausstattung, udev is die Lösung  :Wink: 

Sieht dann so aus bei mir:

```

# v4l devices

KERNEL="video[0-9]*", SYSFS{name}="BT878 video (Hauppauge (bt878))", NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK="tv video1"

KERNEL="video[0-9]*", SYSFS{name}="OV511 USB Camera", NAME="v4l/video%n", SYMLINK="webcam video0"

KERNEL="radio[0-9]*", SYSFS{name}="BT878 radio (Hauppauge (bt878))", NAME="v4l/radio%n", SYMLINK="radio

# cdrom/dvd devices

KERNEL="hdc", SYMLINK="dvd"

KERNEL="hdd", SYMLINK="cdrw

```

Macht sich ganz gut, endlich 100pro sicher sein was welches Device ist ^^ - bei devfs war das ja Zufall  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## hoschi

 *golloza wrote:*   

> Benutze noch devfs, ganz einfach weil ich nicht so viel hotplugge und das einfach nicht brauche.
> 
> Ausserdem ist das ganze ja noch in nem recht frühen Stadium. Das devfs in 2.6 auf einmal als "obsolete" markiert ist, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, nachdem es beim 2.4er als experimentell bezeichnet wurde.

 

die entwickler von devfs haben die arbeit sozusagen eingestellt bevor sie richtig fertig waren, das ding war quasi eigentlich schon eine totgeburt

----------

## reyneke

Wow! Und ich dachte schon, das interessiert keinen ...

Läuft bis jetzt ja so auf 50/50 raus 

@hoschi:

Ich kam mit dem Gentoo-Howto auch nicht zurecht - vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum ich noch in der Vergangenheit stecke  :Smile: . Danke dir für den Link zum Primer-Howto; werd's mir zu Gemüte führen.

@alle:

Wie schaut das denn mit der Unterstützung aus? Kann ich alle Anwendungen, die ich mit devfs fahre auch mit udev betreiben. Ich hatte bei meinen Versuchen Probleme mit dem CD-Brennen (xcdroast).

Gibt's ein USE-Flag, das man aktivieren muß oder fällt den Programmen der andere Unterbau gar nicht auf?

Danke im voraus,

reyneke.

----------

## DocterD

mhh irgendwie bekomm ich udev nicht komplett zum laufen. Beim Booten bekomm ich die Meldung das Hotplug nicht im Kernel kompiliert worden ist. Obwohl es enthalten ist. Hotplug läuft auch bereits im Boot runlevel.

??? 

http://home.arcor.de/collinso/bugreport/config

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *golloza wrote:*   Benutze noch devfs, ganz einfach weil ich nicht so viel hotplugge und das einfach nicht brauche.
> 
> Ausserdem ist das ganze ja noch in nem recht frühen Stadium. Das devfs in 2.6 auf einmal als "obsolete" markiert ist, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, nachdem es beim 2.4er als experimentell bezeichnet wurde. 
> 
> die entwickler von devfs haben die arbeit sozusagen eingestellt bevor sie richtig fertig waren, das ding war quasi eigentlich schon eine totgeburt

 

Devfs hat grundsätzliche Designfehler und diverse race-conditions, so daß es absolut sinnvoll war, die Weiterentwicklung aufzugeben. Im Moment wird es noch gepflegt (hat sich ja wieder ein Maintainer dafür gefunden), wird aber sobald wie möglich ganz aufgegeben.

----------

## Neo_0815

@reynecke:

Afaik keine Use-Flags. Das ist ja Device Unterbau, entweder sie sind da oder nicht  :Wink:  - dürfte daher keine Userland Tool interessieren, ausser eben das bestimmte Devices halt zur Nutzung da sein müssen ^^.

Zur Usability, also läuft 1a ... alles was mit devfs lief läuft bei mir auch mit udev, wenn nich gar ein Tick besser.

Ein Problem hab ich beim scannen ... habsch auch n Thread zu, das dürfte aber nicht udevs Schuld sein ^^ - auf jeden Fall ist der Support für Hotplugs imho besser wie bei devfs.

MfG

----------

## moe

Aufgrund dieses Threads habe ich, auch noch schnell vorm Schlafengehen auf udev umgestellt. Mit der Anleitung von primer keine Probleme, musste keines der dort genannten Workarounds ausführen, und musste trotz CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y nicht den Kernel neubauen, das die Bootoption devfs=nomount inzwischen scheinbar nicht mehr ignoriert wird.

Die einzige Änderung die ich vornehmen musste, war in der xorg.conf für meine usbmaus, die jetzt unter /dev/input/mouse0 statt /dev/usbmouse zu erreichen ist.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Neo_0815

@Maurice:

Erstell dir doch einen Symlink für die Mouse aus /dev/usbmouse, dann müsstest das X Configfile nicht ändern  :Wink: .

MfG

----------

## moe

Na wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich aber mit /dev/input/mouse0 meine xconfig nicht mehr ändern, wenn ich statt der USB eine PS2 Maus anschliesse, also hab ichs so für besser befunden  :Wink: 

Edit: Übrigens fehlt aktuell 1% bei der Auswertung der Umfrage, 45% (29) ja und 54% (35) nein, dann haben sich wahrscheinlich 1% enthalten.   :Laughing: 

----------

## kostja

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Übrigens fehlt aktuell 1% bei der Auswertung der Umfrage, 45% (29) ja und 54% (35) nein, dann haben sich wahrscheinlich 1% enthalten.  

 

Die 1% wollten mit bestimmt sagen: "Nein noch nicht, aber ich steige bald um!" 

*g* mfG Konstantin

----------

## hoschi

das eine prozent hat sicher gegen eine "vote-funktion" im board gevotet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## UTgamer

Udev und Kernel 2.4, ist das auch zu empfehlen, und giebt es dort etwas zu beachten?

Anmerkung: Ich nutze Promise RAID mit Kernel 2.4.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Udev und Kernel 2.4, ist das auch zu empfehlen, und giebt es dort etwas zu beachten?

 

Udev geht nur mit 2.6

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, 

so bleibt mir die Zukunft gestohlen, bis ataraid auch in 2.6 den hoch experimental Status verloren hat.

 :Mad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

bin auch gerade geswitched.

hatte mit X und mouse ein problem -> musste das device ändern. 

unterschiede hab ich bis jetzt noch keine allzugroßen feststellen können...

hab aber eigentlich nur maus und wlankarte drinnen....

ciao

----------

## kostja

Hallo!

Bin udev (ohen tarball, ohne devfs) umgestiegen und habe folgendes Problem:

Das System bleibt beim boot an der Stelle hängen, wo das root filesstem eingehängt wird. Es heißt es kann /dev/hda7 nicht finden (oder so).

Beim boot seh ich folgendes:

```

mounting sysfs at /sys...                        [!!]

can't create lock file /etc/mtab~476: Read-only file system (use -n to override)

mounting ramfs at /dev

configuring system to use udev 

--> populating /dev with device nodes <-- Diese Zeile fehlt!

 using /sbin/hotplug for udev management

```

Was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Bin für jeden Rtschlag dankbar!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## UncleOwen

 *kostja wrote:*   

> udev (ohen tarball,
> 
> ```
> 
> --> populating /dev with device nodes <-- Diese Zeile fehlt!
> ...

 

Ich glaub, das ist normal.

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, bei mir ist die auch nicht da.

ich hab seit dem (denke ich - ich hab in der zwischenzeit nichts anderes gemacht) ein problem: ssh geht nicht mehr:

ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/lib/misc/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory

mal neu emergen...

//EDIT: licht am ende des udevfs: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=199447&highlight=exec+usr+lib+misc+sshaskpass

ciaoLast edited by _hephaistos_ on Sat Aug 07, 2004 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kostja

 *kostja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mounting sysfs at /sys...                        [!!]
> ...

 

uund wie siehts damit aus?

mfG Konstantin

PS:

```

ls -a /sys

.

..

ls -a /dev

.

..

.udev

.udev.tdb

core

fd

null

pts

shm

sudstat

stdenv

stdin

stdout

```

----------

## kostja

Problem gelöst!

Ich weiß zwar nicht was ich alles getan habe, aber das folgende wird wahrscheinlich das Problem bhoben haben:

LiveCd gebootet (ich: Knoppix 3.4)

```

mkdir /gentoo

mount /dev/hda7 /gentoo # hda7: root-partition

mount /dev/hda6 /gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda8 /gentoo/home

mount -t proc none /gentoo/proc

chroot /gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

/etc/init.d/hotplug start

/etc/init.d/hotplug stop

```

Danach system rebootet und alles ging wunderbar!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## ossi

hab gerade mal nach anleitung von http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html auf udev umgestellt.

ging problemlos ergo ab sofort ein benutzer mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Nachdem gestern die Platte in meinem Notebook verstorben ist und nach dem Einspielen des Backups auf eine neue Platte der devfsd rumgezickt hat (Ich tippe auf irgendein kleines Rechteproblem, ist aber eigentlich egal) habe ich gemäss dem vorher verlinkten UDEV-Primer mehr schlampig als gewissenhaft udev installiert (sprich: emerge udev, devfs aus dem Kernel rausgeworfen, fertig) - und schon funktionierts.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realmaker

Du musstest wirklicht nicht mehr als das bisschen machen?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Ansorg

ICh nutze ebenfalls seit einer Weile UDEV - weil der Scanner sonst nicht mehr nutzbar ist mit Kernel 2.6.x

Hab da leider ein Problem mit udev oder hotplug:

Beim Runterfahren des Rechners bleibt er meist (nicht immer) beim oder nach dem Unmounten von Laufwerken hängen  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Realmaker: nein - nicht mehr.

ein kleiner schritt für dich, aber ein großer für dein system  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Wie gesagt, ich hab den Primer nur schlampig überflogen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht beachtet weil ich gerade nicht in Stimmung zum rumbasteln war. Sollten sich noch Probleme ergeben werde ich die Doku dann doch noch gewissenhaft lesen.  :Wink: 

Bis jetzt funktioniert alles.

----------

## ossi

 *amne wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, ich hab den Primer nur schlampig überflogen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht beachtet weil ich gerade nicht in Stimmung zum rumbasteln war. Sollten sich noch Probleme ergeben werde ich die Doku dann doch noch gewissenhaft lesen. 
> 
> Bis jetzt funktioniert alles.

 

voll und ganz zustimm!

war bei mir innerhalb von 15 min erledigt, war selber erstaunt wie reibungslos es geklappt hat.

----------

## kostja

Warum wird die erstklassige Primer udev Anleitung nicht in die Gentoo docs übernommen?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## donande

Hallo,

ich glaube ein großer Vorteil von udev ist noch nicht genannt worden.

Durch die Regelwerke ist es möglich, bestimmte Geräte (wie Kamera oder Wechselfestplatten) an bestimmte dev-nodes zu binden.

D.h. es ist somit möglich feste Mountpoints in der fstab einzutragen; das ging mit devfs in der regel nicht oder mehr schlecht als recht, da es mass-storage-devices in der Abfolge des Anschließens in dev eintrug (d.h. schloss man beim zweiten Mal die Kamera vor dem ipod an so war der ipod sdb, und die Kamera sda).

Eins stimmt nicht, auch devfs erstellt Geräte on the fly auf Anweisung des hotplug-daemon und löscht sie nach dem ausbinden wieder. Das ist kein alleiniges udev-Feature.

MfG don

----------

## moe

@donande: Das halte ich auch für einen grossen Vorteil, bei mir ists ein usb-floppy und ein Kartenleser die sich um sda streiten  :Wink:  Nu heissen sie /dev/usbfloppy und /dev/cf..

Was ich bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden habe, wie kann ich mehrere Symlinks für ein Gerät erzeugen lassen?

Beim Usbfloppy würd ich gerne den Namen beibehalten, also 

.. NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbfloppy"

Jetzt würd ich aber auch gern zusätzlich, dass das Floppy auch als fd auftaucht, also dazu noch SYMLINK="fd%n". Aber wie?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## steveb

 *moe wrote:*   

> @donande: Das halte ich auch für einen grossen Vorteil, bei mir ists ein usb-floppy und ein Kartenleser die sich um sda streiten  Nu heissen sie /dev/usbfloppy und /dev/cf..
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden habe, wie kann ich mehrere Symlinks für ein Gerät erzeugen lassen?
> 
> Beim Usbfloppy würd ich gerne den Namen beibehalten, also 
> ...

 

```
..... NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbfloppy fd%n"
```

----------

## Realmaker

Hm, also ich habe jetzt mal udev emerged, in die grub.conf den Parameter gentoo=nodevfs hinzugefügt, dann wurde aber beim Starten /dev/hda3 nicht gefunden. Muss ich mir einen neuen Kernel backen, wo ich einfach nur devfs nicht mit drinne hab (oder müssen da noch andere Sachen rein)?

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Also ich hab auch grade einfach mal emerge udev gemacht, gentoo=nodevfs und devfs=nomount gemacht und alles lief. (OK, lirc hat gemuckt, aber einmal mknod kann man verkraften...)

Welche Version hast du installiert? 030?

----------

## Realmaker

Also ich habe es jetzt mit den beiden Parametern gentoo=nodevfs und devfs=nomount versucht. Ich kann damit auch booten, nur startet X nicht. Im Xorg.0.log steht, dass er das Device /dev/mouse nicht finden kann. Ich emerge grade Xorg neu, um zu gucken, ob das hilft. Was kann ich sonst versuchen?

Danke

P.s.: Ja, ich bin an einem anderen Rechner  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Realmaker: das hatten wir ja schoN  :Smile:  device in der xorg.conf anpassen...

----------

## Realmaker

Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem: Mein Mikrophon geht nicht mehr.

(Nein, es ist kein USB-Headset)

----------

## Realmaker

Ah, habs das Problem gefunden: Der Kanal war aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen zugedreht  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ionixx

hab auch udev am laufen.

bis jetzt ohne probleme.

hab die stable version (0.25-r1) installiert.

hat jemand die dev version 0.30? Welche Vorteile hat die?

----------

## haggi

Bin ebenfalls auf UDEV umgestiegen. Ist es normal das ich immer noch soviele Einträge in /dev habe ?

MfG

Haggi

----------

## Marlo

Hi haggi,

ja, ich denke schon. Solange du die /lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 benutzt. 

Bin jetzt am probieren ein pures udev zu benutzen, also ohne die devices.tar.bz2. Da ich noch scsi habe  :Very Happy:   , mußte ich ein wenig herumprobieren, bis es klappte. Xine und TVtime laufen auch "pur".  :Very Happy: 

----------

## baka

Ihr habt auch mich überzeugt  :Very Happy: 

Bin ebenfalls auf udev umgestiegen.

Jetzt ist vor allem /dev übersichtlicher   :Cool: 

----------

## Marlo

Weiss jemand, wie die Scripte in

```

/etc/udev/scripts

```

sinnvoll einzusetzen sind ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## reptile

ich nutze auch (seit längerem und problemlos) udev, aber erst seit heute weiss ich auch von den persistent node names. habs dann auch gleich mal umgesetzt (für mehr infos bitte dort:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202140).

funzt ganz wunderbar, sehr schön auch in verbindung mit submount.

----------

## haggi

Hey Marlboro, 

ich habe in der /etc/conf.d/rc :

```

C_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"

```

gesetzt, trotzdem ist /dev immer noch voll  :Sad: 

MfG

Haggi

----------

## Marlo

Hi, haggi

ich hab die selben Einstellungen, aber so zur "Sicherheit" wollte ich die box mal ohne die tar durchstarten lassen und sehen was passiert. Also hab ich eine Sicherung von der tar angelegt und sie danach ins Jenseits befördert.

Nach einem reboot ist /dev recht übersichtlich.  :Razz: 

Gruß

Ma

----------

## reyneke

Salut!

Also, meine Desktop-Kiste läuft jetzt mit udev  :Very Happy: . Feine Sache, das! 

Ich bin auch grade am überlegen, auf ein "pures" udev umzusteigen - aber erst später. 

Gruß,

reyneke (mit ohne c)

----------

## reyneke

OK, ich konnte nicht widerstehen und bin doch gleich auf ein pures udev umgestiegen (Methode Marlboro  :Wink: ). Leider vermisse ich jetzt diese praktischen Links (?) auf /dev/fd0, mit denen man die Disketten in verschiedenen Formaten formatieren konnte (dev/fd0u1440, etc). Sind die jetzt auch überflüssig oder kann ich die mir irgendwie erstellen?

Wenn es einfache Symlinks waren, müßte das ja mit ls gehen, oder?

MfG,

reyneke.

----------

## Marlo

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Wenn es einfache Symlinks waren, müßte das ja mit ls gehen, oder?..
> 
> reyneke.

 

Na ja, für den einmaligen Gebrauch schon, danach sind sie wieder weg.  Die rules  soll man in eine eigene  /etc/udev/rules.d/Zahl-local.rules einfügen. wobei

```

The basic form for a rule is:

key,[key,...] name [, symlink]
```

In eine eigene Zahl-local.rules, weil die 50-udev.rules bei jedem update überschrieben wird. Die Zahl sollte bis 49 gehen, alles was nach 50 kommt funktioniert nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> It is important that your own rules get processed before the udev defaults, otherwise your own naming schemes will not take effect! I suggest that you keep your own rules in a file at /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules (this doesn't exist by default - create it). As 10 comes before 50, you know that your rules will be looked at first.

 

Für meine eigene 10-local.rules habe ich mir z.B die ersten Zeilen aus dem script /etc/udev/scripts/scsi-devfs.sh copiert. Somit habe ich die scsi Unterstütung, und nebenbei meine eigene obige Frage beantwortet.  :Razz: 

Tja, wie es mit der floppy aussieht, weiss ich auch noch nicht. Die spielt bei mir eine recht vernachlässigte Rolle. Wenn du das Ergebnis dazu hast, bitte posten.  :Laughing: 

Gruß

----------

## reyneke

Anscheinend sind das doch keine einfachen symbolischen Links auf fd0. Habs mit fd0, fd0u1440 und fd0u1600 prbiert. Immer dasselbe Ergebnis:

 *bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doppelseitig, 80 Spuren, 18 Sektoren/Spur, Totale Kapazität: 1440kB.
> 
> 

 

Falls jemand sich da besser auskennt, würde es mich sehr interessieren. Allerdings bin ich auch schon zufrieden, wenn ich Floppies mit der Kapazität 1440 kB formatieren kann.

Danke im voraus und Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## reptile

welche grösse sollte die diskette denn sonst haben?

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

also ich hab mal auf udev-030 upgegradet. Nach dem reboot lief nichts mehr.  :Very Happy: 

Fehlermeldung in etwa: unable to mount /dev/fb  /dev/fb/0 

und reiser kann nicht bla bla bla.

Beseitigung: In der /etc/conf.d/rc die Variable auf:

C_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" setzen

und die   /lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 reaktivieren.

Danach funktionierten auch die neuen Mountpunkte für die Laufwerke, TV-Karte.

----------

## reyneke

 *reptile wrote:*   

> welche grösse sollte die diskette denn sonst haben?

 

Naja, es gibt neben 1440 noch andere, etwas exotischere Kapazitäten. Z.B 1600 kB, das ist, glaub ich, ein japanisches Format, das auch vom redmond'schen OS unterstützt wird, AFAIK. Auch die AMIGA-Disketten hatten ein anderes Format. 

Es ist halt einfach schöner, für den Fall der Fälle gerüstet zu sein, auch, wenn ich wahrscheinlich nie in die Verlegenheit komme, ein anderes als das 1440-kB-Format zu lesen. Man kann ja nie wissen ...  *geheimnisvollschau*

@Marlboro:

Also, ich hab 030 frisch installiert und dann auf "pur" umgestellt - bei mir läuft's ... bis jetzt. Naja, du hast ja noch das Backup von der tar.bzip2 (eigentlich grenzt das ja an tar/cp/o.ä.-abuse  :Wink:  ).

Mit konspirativem Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Marlo

 *reyneke wrote:*   

>  ... du hast ja noch das Backup von der tar.bzip2 (eigentlich grenzt das ja an tar/cp/o.ä.-abuse  ).
> 
> Mit konspirativem Gruß,
> 
> reyneke.

 

Jo,   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Habs nach deinem post nochmal probiert und auf "pur" umgeschaltet. Selbes be******** Ergebnis.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ohne tar läuft es nicht. Also, alles nochmal durchkauen.  :Cool: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Habe gerade eben auf udev-0.30 aktualisiert ohne "dev-backup.tar.bz2" im "pure" Modus. Läuft alles wie mit der alten Version. 

Dann werd ich doch gleich einmal mit den Symlinks spielen.

----------

## ossi

hat hier jemand eine gängige regel für raw1394 ?

oder kann mich mal jemand in die rechte spur treten,

----------

## boris64

öhm, was mir gerade auffällt:

ich benutze jetzt seit ein paar tagen ein reines udevsystem ohne

device-tarball und scheinbar seitdem(?) zeigt mir ifconfig nicht mehr den traffic an.

aufgefallen ist mir das ganze, weil knemo auf einmal keinen datendurchsatz 

mehr  angezeigt hat. dieses applet scheint ja auch nicht mehr zu machen als die werte von ifconfig abzulesen.

so sieht's dann live in der console aus:

```
root@drbloed ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:50:04:68:26:FE

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::250:4ff:fe68:26fe/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Basisadresse:0xd000

```

habe ich hier was vergessen? von wo liest ifconfig überhaupt solche sachen wie traffic etc. aus?

----------

## zielscheibe

^^Ich finde die Daten unter 

```

/sys/class/net/eth0

```

hier funktioniert auch ifconfig

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:24:19:12  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20b:6aff:fe24:1912/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:15343 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17994 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:33 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8758313 (8.3 Mb)  TX bytes:4491087 (4.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xd400 

```

NIC im Kernel oder als Modul?

cu

----------

## boris64

danke erstmal,

also, ich habe unter /sys/class/net/ auch alle netdevices, scheinbar stehen da

z.b. unter statistics korrekte werte drin, nur scheint u.a. ifconfig die nicht mehr 

auszulesen.

dies gilt übrigens für alle unter ifconfig gelisteten devices inklusive ppp0&lo.

ps: aus verzweiflung habe ich auch schon sys-apps/net-tools mal neu 

kompiliert, ohne ergebnis. NIC ist via modul geladen.

----------

## Sas

Seltsam, seit gestern habe ich das gleiche Problem. Nutzt du auch ~x86, denn da gabs gestern ne neue Version der net-tools, vielleicht ist die buggy.

----------

## haggi

Hi, hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Ein downgrade auf 1.60-r8 der net-tools, hat den Fehler behoben.

MfG

Haggi

----------

## zielscheibe

.

zu spät^^

----------

## boris64

okay, tatsächlich, es waren die bösen net-tools.

schade über meine kruste, dass ich udevs namen in ungnade gezogen habe(!)

danke an alle helfenden jungs, mädchen und brote *wink*  :Wink: 

----------

## Aproxx

Funktioniert soweit super 030, (Meldung setting udev up for system, ...) allerdings ist /dev immer noch so unaufgeräumt wie unter devfs! 20 versch. Diskettenlaufwerksgeräte usw. Hab ich was falsch gemacht, oder einfach einen Konfigurationsschritt übersehen? Habe das deutsche Prime Tut verwendet.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Neo_0815

Mach mal ein:

```

cd /dev

rm -rf *

udevstart

```

Danach sollte aufgeräumt sein - und ja das ist nich weiter tragisch,  seit dir bloss sicher das du in /dev bist ^^.

Du hast sicher die Tarball Option an das er die Devices Nodes sichert und läd beim shutdown/boot ... damit hat er noch alle Devicenodes von devfs bzw. die die vorher da waren, deshalb einfach mal alle löschen und udev neu starten, siehe da es ist aufgeräumt.

MfG

----------

## Aproxx

Danke, werde ich am Abend ausprobieren.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cd /dev
> 
> ...

 

ist das nicht ein bisschen zu hardcore?

bei mir hat es gereicht, in /etc/rc.conf einfach

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"
```

auf 

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
```

zu setzen  :Wink: 

dann sollten so komische, extravagante links der vergangenheit angehören.

----------

## reptile

das ist doch afaik dasselbe. nur wird beim einen mal eben in den tarball geschrieben und danach udev neu gestartet, beim anderen mal wird udev eben beim rechner-neustart neu gestartet.

----------

## Neo_0815

Bin ich auch der Meinung.

Mit der Tarball=no Methode ist zwar richtig, aber dann musst du den Rechner neustarten damit die weg sind, so musst du das nicht ... Dev Geräte weg, udev neu starten und fertig ist ... .

Und da ich ungern reboote  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## Marlo

Hi@,

sollte mal jemand nicht ohne bootprobleme in den "nativ"-udev Modus kommen (s.o), lohnt es sich die /dev/.udev.tdb zu löschen.

Diese scheint für den "puren" udev Modus das Gleiche zu bedeuten, wie die device.tar.bz2 für den "C_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"" Modus.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## reptile

mein /dev ist in einem ramfs, daher ist das beim booten eh 'frisch'.

----------

## Phlogiston

Hallo zusammen

Nach einem wechsel von devfs nach udev funzt mein lirc nicht mehr und zwar 

deswegen weil das /dev/lirc/lirc0 weg ist. Wie kriege ich das wieder hin?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

----------

## Phlogiston

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor kurzem mein device daemon auf udev umgestellt.

Nun das Problem habe ich mit meinem video device. Die Rechte, die mir udev 

einstellt genügen nicht um fern zu schauen. Muss ich nun jedesmal das von 

Hand ändern?

Oder kann man das mit den sogenannten Rules irgendwie einstellen? 

das steht in der /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions

# v4l devices

video*:root:video:0660

radio*:root:video:0660

winradio*:root:video:0660

vtx*:root:video:0660

vbi*:root:video:0660

video/*:root:video:0660

vttuner:root:video:0660

v4l/*:root:video:0660

Mein User ist in der video Gruppe, dennoch verweigert er mir den Zugriff und 

wenn ich die Rechte des Devices anschaue, stimmt die Gruppe nicht, denn die 

ist auf sys???

s -la /dev/v4l/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       0  2. Okt 01:53 .

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root       0  4. Okt 12:43 ..

crw-------   1 root sys  81, 224  2. Okt 01:53 vbi0

crw-------   1 root sys  81,   0  2. Okt 01:53 video0

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Grüsse Phlogiston

----------

## Marlo

Hi Phlogiston.

bei mir ergibt ls -la /dev/v4l/

```
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        0  4. Okt 18:43 .

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root        0  4. Okt 18:44 ..

crw-rw----   1 root video 81, 224  4. Okt 18:43 vbi0

crw-rw----   1 root video 81,   0  4. Okt 18:43 video0
```

und seit udev geht es "autodetected". Aus dmesg:

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

bttv0: Bt879 (rev 2) at 0000:02:01.0, irq: 17, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe0000000

bttv0: detected: FlyVideo 98 (LR50)/ Chronos Video Shuttle II [card=35], PCI subsystem ID is 1851:1850

bttv0: using: Lifeview FlyVideo 98 LR50 / Chronos Video Shuttle II [card=35,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=0094ff00 [init]

i2c_adapter i2c-0: registered as adapter #0

bttv0: FlyVideo Radio=no  RemoteControl=yes Tuner=5 gpio=0x94ff00

bttv0: FlyVideo  LR90=no  tda9821/tda9820=no  capture_only=no

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... <7>i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_recv: reading 1 bytes.
```

In der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 steht jetzt nur noch lapidar bttv drin, ohne irgendwelche Parameter, Kartenangaben oder so.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Phlogiston

Hmm...  hast du hotplug aktiviert? ich nicht  :Smile:  und komisch ist einfach, dass es die Einstellungen aus dem Permissions File nicht richtig übernimmt....   :Question: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> Hmm...  hast du hotplug aktiviert? 

 

Ja klar, volle Kanne. Wozu soll udev sonst gut sein ?

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Phlogiston

aslo dann brauch ich hotplug, damit das funktioniert? eigentlich hat das doch nichts damit zu tun, zumidest nicht mit meinem Problem....

----------

## Marlo

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> ... eigentlich hat das doch nichts damit zu tun, zumidest nicht mit meinem Problem....

 

1.2 Was ist UDEV?

"Im Groben gesprochen ist UDEV ein Ersatz für DEVFS im User-Space unter Verwendung von Sysfs und /sbin/hotplug. Es erstellt und entfernt Einträge in /dev, basierend auf der aktuellen Systemkonfiguration. Dies erreicht es durch Überwachen der von /sbin/hotplug generierten Ereignisse im System und Auslesen von Informationen zu diesen Ereignissen aus dem Sysfs.

UDEV arbeitet ausschließlich im User-Space, unter Benutzung von /sbin/hotplug Rufen, welche der Kernel tätigt, wann immer ein Gerät zum Kernel hinzugefügt oder entfernt wird. Die Namensgebung und Zugangsberechtigungen werden im User-Space ausgeführt."

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Phlogiston

aber was hat denn das schlussendlich mit den Einstellung in dem permissions file zu tun? Ich werde es mit hotplug mal versuchen, obwohl ich eigentlich diese Ding nicht mehr gebraucht habe... 

Noch was: Sollten die Einstellungen denn nicht gespeichert werden (durch das tar file) wenn ich die Rechte manuell ändere und dann die Kiste neustarte?

Grüsse Phlogiston

----------

## Marlo

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> aber was hat denn das schlussendlich mit den Einstellung in dem permissions file zu tun?
> 
> 

 

aus meiner  cat /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions

```
# v4l devices

video*:root:video:0660

radio*:root:video:0660

winradio*:root:video:0660

vtx*:root:video:0660

vbi*:root:video:0660

video/*:root:video:0660

vttuner:root:video:0660

v4l/*:root:video:0660

```

also nichts.

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> Noch was: Sollten die Einstellungen denn nicht gespeichert werden (durch das tar file) wenn ich die Rechte manuell ändere und dann die Kiste neustarte? 

 

Siehe obigen Link.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Phlogiston

ja die einstellugen habe ich auch in dem file, nur werden diese nicht beachtet   :Mad: 

Benuzt die ein Tarball? Was hast du für sonstige Optionen?

/e: natürlich hat das aktivieren von hotplug nichts gebracht  :Smile:  war ja klar... aber komisch ist doch auch, dass die Einstellungen nicht einfach durch das tar file gespeichert werden   :Question: 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...

----------

## Marlo

Hi Phlogiston.

Lese diesen Thread bitte noch mal von vorne durch. Genauso den obigen Link und vielleicht auch  dies und  das.

Fang beim Kernel an und gehe jeden anderen Posten systematisch durch. Entscheide dich für oder gegen den tarball. Das ist dann sowieso nur noch Sport, oder so. Jedenfalls nicht so wichtig.

Gruß

Ma

PS: "My system: nitro-sources...." kenne ich nicht. Unterstützen die auch tatsächlich udev und hotplug?

----------

## Phlogiston

Na ja der mit dem Sauerstoff war nicht schlecht. Nun ich habe die andere Doku durchgelesen und bin auch nach ihr vorgegangen. Die 2 Links von dir funzen zudem im Moment nicht und sind höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht hilfreich :-p 

Ich weiss nicht was hier abgeht auf jeden stimmen nun auch die Permissions für den sound nicht mehr und komme nicht weiter.

Werde mich nochmals hinter diese Doku http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

klemmen.

Schönen Tag noch und *verklemmtes* Danke :-p

PS: Geh mal an die frische Luft, vieleicht hast du ein bischen zu viel Rauch in deinem Gehrin.   :Cool: 

----------

## sirro

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> PS: "My system: nitro-sources...." kenne ich nicht. Unterstützen die auch tatsächlich udev und hotplug?

 

nitro-sources [1] sind stark gepatchte 2.6er, sollten also auf jeden Fall udev und hotplug unterstuetzen...

[1] http://www.sepi.be/nitro.php

----------

## Squiddle

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe vor kurzem mein device daemon auf udev umgestellt.
> 
> Nun das Problem habe ich mit meinem video device. Die Rechte, die mir udev 
> ...

 

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meien audio devices schau mal hier

/etc/security/console.perms

nach ob da die Rechte neugesetzt werden. Dies datei sorgt dafür ,d ass bei jedem login an einer Konsole die Rechte für devices neu gesetzt werden, da bei dir alles auf root steht nehme ich an du arbeitest mit X und hast deshalb den Salat.

Die Datei wird auch von udev verwendet.

Ob man sie einfach löschen kann bleibt zu testen  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Squiddle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meien audio devices schau mal hier
> 
> /etc/security/console.perms
> ...

 

Hey besten Dank, genau dort fand ich die Einstellungen die ich zu ändern hatte. Danach habe ich noch ein rm -r /dev/* und neugestartet. Dann habe ich noch das fehlende lirc device erstellen müssen (mit mknod) und nach einem 2. reboot läuft nun alles so wie ich es wollte. (lirc wird durch tarball gespeichert, gibts da noch ne saubere Variante?)

Zudem habe ich kein hotplug gestartet, weil ich das nicht brauch und auch nicht will. (zumindest vorerst nicht)

Danke, dass du auf meine Fragen eingegangen bist und nicht einfach plumpe Antwoten mit doc links geben hast  :Smile: 

----------

## Squiddle

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hey besten Dank, genau dort fand ich die Einstellungen die ich zu ändern hatte. Danach habe ich noch ein rm -r /dev/* und neugestartet. 
> 
> 

 

ein einfaches rmmod VIDEOMODUL und modprobe VIDEOMODUL hätte gereicht  :Smile: 

lsmod um alle geladenen module nazuzeigen, wenn du den namen nich weißt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke, dass du auf meine Fragen eingegangen bist und nicht einfach plumpe Antwoten mit doc links geben hast 

 

Das hier bleibt dennoch Pflichtlektüre für alle UDEV Nutzer:

http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Squiddle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hier bleibt dennoch Pflichtlektüre für alle UDEV Nutzer:
> 
> http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html

 

Ja klar  :Smile: 

Aber zu dem lirc Problem: Gibts da noch ne bessere Lösung, so dass ich ohne tar ball fahren könnte? Klar ich könnte das mknod beim booten einfügen, finde ich aber keine so gute Lösung.

----------

## Neo_0815

Wie waers wenn das lirc Device fehlt was ich mir nich vorstellen kann ... wenn du deine rules.conf anpasst, fertig ists.

man udev

ist da sehr hilfreich.

Und warum rebootest du ? Sind wir hier unter Windows ... ein rm -rf /dev/* + udevstart langt vollends.

MfG

----------

## Phlogiston

hmm ich habe keinen Plan wie ich so eine rule einstellen könnte   :Shocked: 

ich habe das hier gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  The Linux Infrared Remote Control  is designed for lazy people (I am one of them), it allows pluging a remote control receiver and associate the button-presses to actions. The problem is that, currently, the kernel driver doesn't report its device to the sysfs subsystem, so udev can't create the approrpriate node. I simply added the following to my (home made) lirc startup script:
> 
> /bin/mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0
> ...

 

Also eine mehr oder weniger Übergangslösung.

----------

## klemi

Das Thema hat ja bereits eine Menge Beitäge.

Frage von mir: Wenn man Gentoo neu aufsetzt (zum 1. Mal), ist es sinnvoll direkt auf udev zu setzen? Es wäre m.E. auch sinnvoll, die Erkenntnisse zusammenzufassen.

Die zitierten HowTo's sind ja bereits aus dem 1. Quartal diesen Jahres. Ich denke, die Entwicklung an udev ist aber bereits weiter fortgeschritten, oder?

Ist es geplant, auch in nächster Zukunft eine Aktualisierung z.B. des udev-Guides zu veröffentlichen?

Vielen Dank!

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> hmm ich habe keinen Plan wie ich so eine rule einstellen könnte  
> 
> ich habe das hier gefunden:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Zum Device ... hast du lirc_i2c geladen, dann sollten die Devices automatisch dasein ... tun sie zumindest bei mir von udev generiert sobald ichs lade ... ergo passt.

MfG

----------

## amne

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Frage von mir: Wenn man Gentoo neu aufsetzt (zum 1. Mal), ist es sinnvoll direkt auf udev zu setzen?

 

Die Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten.  :Wink: 

Da sich der Aufwand zum Wechsel in beide Richtungen eh relativ in Grenzen hält und devfs früher oder später (fragt sich halt, wann das tatsächlich sein wird) abgelöst wird kann es vermutlich nicht allzusehr schaden, gleich auf udev zu setzen. Ein Nachteil ist natürlich, dass es so noch nicht in der Installationsanleitung steht und eventuell für Verwirrung sorgt. Wenn du dich mutig genug fühlst probiers mal einfach aus, wenn du genau dokumentierst, in welchen Schritten du zu Gunsten von udev von der Anleitung abgewichen bist sollten sich eventuell auftretende Probleme hoffentlich lösen lassen. Im Grunde ist es ja egal, ob du bei der Installation devfsd einbaust und dann wechselst oder gleich ganz drauf verzichtest. Ich hoffe, ich hab da jetzt keinen potentiellen Fallstrick übersehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da sich der Aufwand zum Wechsel in beide Richtungen eh relativ in Grenzen hält und devfs früher oder später (fragt sich halt, wann das tatsächlich sein wird) abgelöst wird kann ...

 

Laut Andrew Morton soll DevFS  etwa Mitte 2005, spätenstens bis Release 2.8 aus dem Kernel entfernt werden. (Nachricht aus Linux Magazin 11/04 S.20)

Ma

----------

## amne

Na das ist ja schon in Kürze.  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

jungs, ne totsichere erklärung:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_von_devfs_zu_udev_wechseln

----------

